# Do I have red mites?



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually, I'm pretty sure that I don't have red mites, but I'm thinking my birds/loft may. I read recently that if your birds are "tap dancing" in the loft at night, it is because of red mites. Last night when I checked on my birds around 10:00, I could hear their little feet tapping away. I entered the loft with a flashlight, and watched as the birds kept stamping first one and then the other foot, sometimes pecking at their feet as if something was irritating them. I check them every night about this time, and this is the first time I have seen this.

So...assuming it is red mites (how do I know for sure?), I have heard that either perch oil or Permethrin can be used. Since I already have Permethrin, I would prefer to use it. Do I spray down the entire loft? Do I need to spray the birds too? Will Permethrin take care of the problem, or is another product recommended?

I appreciate any advice.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You catch the bird, spread its wings/tail against a light source and check for mites.

There was some reference on using a drop of liquid at the back of the neck for treating mites, not sure if it was Permethrin. What ever it is you HAVE to treat the birds and the loft especially the nest boxes and perches.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok.. the red mites come out at night and go back in the wood after a meal..so you won't see them on the birds.. you may have them you may not.. I say this because every summer at the same time..usually may for us here in va the noseeums come out..basically knats..and my birds stamp starting at dusk into night..so it may be these..they seem to bother the birds for a few weeks and then they are gone. I misted my perches with human baby bug spray and it seemed to help some.. if you want to check for redmites..you will can see them with a flashlight if the bug smears on white paper turns red it is a red mite that just ate... but I really do think it is the gnats..mine flick and dance from them..it has not been as bad this year..and it is june so they are not here anylonger.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

These might help

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/7032-7050.html

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/707-709.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> ok.. the red mites come out at night and go back in the wood after a meal..so you won't see them on the birds.. you may have them you may not.. I say this because every summer at the same time..usually may for us here in va the noseeums come out..basically knats..and my birds stamp starting at dusk into night..so it may be these..they seem to bother the birds for a few weeks and then they are gone. I misted my perches with human baby bug spray and it seemed to help some.. if you want to check for redmites..you will can see them with a flashlight if the bug smears on white paper turns red it is a red mite that just ate... but I really do think it is the gnats..mine flick and dance from them..it has not been as bad this year..and it is june so they are not here anylonger.


ok so these are not the small stem like bugs which stick on the primaries and tail ?


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Could be your Birds are being bothered by mosquitoes .


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> ok.. the red mites come out at night and go back in the wood after a meal..so you won't see them on the birds.. you may have them you may not.. I say this because every summer at the same time..usually may for us here in va the noseeums come out..basically knats..and my birds stamp starting at dusk into night..so it may be these..they seem to bother the birds for a few weeks and then they are gone. I misted my perches with human baby bug spray and it seemed to help some.. if you want to check for redmites..you will can see them with a flashlight if the bug smears on white paper turns red it is a red mite that just ate... but I really do think it is the gnats..mine flick and dance from them..it has not been as bad this year..and it is june so they are not here anylonger.


We don't get anything like that around here. Just Black Flies (a type of gnat), but they are all done for the year. Also, Black Flies don't fly at night. That's why I'm figuring red mites.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> We don't get anything like that around here. Just Black Flies (a type of gnat), but they are all done for the year. Also, Black Flies don't fly at night. That's why I'm figuring red mites.


I see.. Im just saying mine do that little dance every year too, from the gnats.. esp the first year I had them ..I was worried.. but I had a brand new loft..no birds ever in it..and new young birds..so there was no way a red mite infestation could of happened.. I got the birds in the day light hours..they did exactly what you describe..and I noticed it was gnats.. this may be the same for you.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I see.. Im just saying mine do that little dance every year too, from the gnats.. esp the first year I had them ..I was worried.. but I had a brand new loft..no birds ever in it..and new young birds..so there was no way a red mite infestation could of happened.. I got the birds in the day light hours..they did exactly what you describe..and I noticed it was gnats.. this may be the same for you.


I haven't seen it in daylight, but I only noticed it at night two nights ago for the first time. Today, I sprayed down all the surfaces with Permectrin II. Hopefully that will take care of any mites if that is what is causing it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you suspect those blood sucking critters, then perhaps ivermectin or other dewormers that may also have ability to kill parasites might help.

Spraying with Permectrin II is good, too. You can also paint all interior so that you wont have any cracks, etc.

If it is not mites or any other insects (like ants), then perhaps your pigeons have tap dancing night party. You were not invited.


----------



## rico1938 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, Go in the loft at night and with a flashlight check your partially feathered youngsters if you have them they will be on the youngsters getting a blood dinner. Take a new of 2x6 about three feet long and lay on the grass in front of the loft check it in the morning if there in the area they will be all over it. My youngsters were clean but the 2x6 was covered with these little red critters. Spraying the loft is a good idea.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I got them in my loft. I went in there last night after dark with a flashlight to look around. I could see the birds pecking at them and they would jump off and land on the perches.
The night before I took 7 dust and coated the perches and nest boxes. And mixed some into my litter on the floor. 
I guess this did not help. I will have to try to find something stronger.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Permethrin, catch each bird individually, and spray heavy on them, also, get all birds out, powerwash the loft, specially perches, and nest, and spray the all loft with permetrin, let it dry before u put birds back in, if u dont have a powerwasher u can clean it real good, can use a water house, rinse everything real good them and clean it again and rinse untill everything is gone, them spray the all loft wih Permethrinh and let it dry before putting birds back in, if u dont see lice on ur birds, and they r jumping at night them it s red mites most likely, could be gnats, u have to clean to the wood cause they live on it, when u spray the permetrin let it dry on the wood, do not rinse it, I use a lot with my water bath and to desinfect, i even spray the nest everytime a clutch come s out. it wont hurt the birds, but is real good stuff, u can get it at MFA, Orschelin, or any animal place, like feed stores. GL
some people like to paint their lofts to seal the wood.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

You can also use "Food Grade" Diatomaceous Earth (DE) Powder in your loft… Clean your loft First, then place a teaspoon of the Powder in the center of every nest box & sprinkle it all over the Floor of the Loft, your birds will spread it all over themselves and in every nook & cranny of your loft when they fly back in to their nest boxes… Always Do the same every time you clean your loft… I do it every two weeks! All your mites, lice & other bug Problems in your loft will be gone forever… you will start to see results in 2-3 days after use… But if you have a real bad infestation, I recommend you take quick actions & try some of the other recommendations the other folks or Members have advised on this thread… DE has no trace chemicals & is all completely Natural, plus no bugs can build any type of immunity or resistance to the Powder, I have been using it religiously for Decades with no ill effects to me or my birds ever… I have more info on my website, just click the Banner below… Louie


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

RodSD said:


> If you suspect those blood sucking critters, then perhaps ivermectin or other dewormers that may also have ability to kill parasites might help.
> 
> Spraying with Permectrin II is good, too. You can also paint all interior so that you wont have any cracks, etc.
> 
> If it is not mites or any other insects (like ants), then perhaps your pigeons have tap dancing night party. You were not invited.


Or maybe they r pentecostals, or holly rollers


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I have to agree the no see ums are pretty bad this time of year , the heat brings them out and they are very hard to see and bug the crap out of the birds alot in the dark of night. I spray my perches with Permethrim but it only seems to help so much .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> I have to agree the no see ums are pretty bad this time of year , the heat brings them out and they are very hard to see and bug the crap out of the birds alot in the dark of night. I spray my perches with Permethrim but it only seems to help so much .


THANK YOU!!!...lol....


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> I have to agree the no see ums are pretty bad this time of year , the heat brings them out and they are very hard to see and bug the crap out of the birds alot in the dark of night. I spray my perches with Permethrim but it only seems to help so much .


No-see-ums don't seem to frequent our area. We are stuck with plain old mosquitoes. I sprayed all of the perches with Permethrin II on Thursday, and I didn't notice tap dancing last night. Today when I clean the loft, I will spray all the surfaces in the loft.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> I have to agree the no see ums are pretty bad this time of year , the heat brings them out and they are very hard to see and bug the crap out of the birds alot in the dark of night. I spray my perches with Permethrim but it only seems to help so much .


Another way to kill all of them is to get a flat something, like a plate, fill it with water and put a dark light in top of it, fleas, ticks, u name it, will come attracted by the light and drown on it, try it n u will see, is an old trick grampa shwed it me, I though he was messing with me, till I saw it with my own 2 eyes, old people knew their stuff


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

It could be red mites or mosquitoes, what I did was I put a powder I got from Tractor Supply thats for the garden and poultry and put on every perch and on the loft floor. Now they don't dance so bad probably just a bit of tap dancing from mosquitoes. I was able to see the red mites on their feet when I first discovered it.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

If u dont want mosquitoes to bite ur birds at all, u can spray some bug spray on their legs when it gets darker and they wont fly away, but I have one of those fry mosquitoes things that zap bugs when they get close to it, it fries them with a weird nose, is alike a purple light inside a lamp that attract the mosquitoes, u can also put some plastic to cover all ur windows, so bugs wont come in


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

You can try this for red mites
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/7032-7050.html

or you could rub this on they're feet
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/717.html
Kurps


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

well yeah, foys have some good stuff, but why spent money in oil to put on the perches when u just can spray many things on perches and get the same results, u can spray bug spray on the perches and get the same results, but probably painting would be the best, cause it would fill all the holes within the wood, or maybe, all the wood should be treated like for things like this


----------

